# Archaeology and the Sense of History in J.R.R. Tolkien's Middle-earth



## Aldarion (Sep 10, 2020)

Found this some time ago. Quite an interesting read on how Tolkien manages to bring his world alive:








Archaeology and the Sense of History in J.R.R. Tolkien's Middle-earth


The verisimilitude of Tolkien’s secondary world is in part established by an internal sense of history expressed in many ways, especially verbal forms (legend, poetry, oral history) spoken by his characters. But Tolkien also imprinted time depth onto




www.academia.edu


----------

